# Just learned the idea of mini fatties - a patty fatty?



## bluewhisper (May 17, 2015)

In another thread someone mentioned mini fatties as appetizers. I've never made a fatty - never heard of them before I joined here - and I'd never heard of the concept of a mini fatty.

So now I'm wondering, instead of starting with something like a pound of ground meat rolled out flat, how about starting from the meat of one patty? Maybe roll it out thin between layers of wax paper? Then add whatever filling, probably in small amounts, and use the wax paper to help roll it up? Maybe a single slice of bacon could spiral-wrap around it?

Is this the first recipe presented entirely in questions?


----------



## smokingtex (May 17, 2015)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't do that. I think you could even make smaller ones as well. Like cheese stuffed meatballs or even pepper stuffed or whatever. I don't think there is a limit to the whole fatties concept. I too just learned about them and did a couple that came out well. I was actually thinking that stuffed smoked meatballs would make a new and interesting appetizer. To me, I think half the fun is experimenting. If nothing else, it gives me an excuse to cook. James


----------



## worktogthr (May 17, 2015)

I have made single serving fatties a couple of times.  They are great served in hot dog buns.  Your idea seems perfect.  Here's a long to some that I did a while ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158697/single-serving-fatties-3-ways


----------



## smokingtex (May 17, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> I have made single serving fatties a couple of times. They are great served in hot dog buns. Your idea seems perfect. Here's a long to some that I did a while ago.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158697/single-serving-fatties-3-ways


Great link, thank you for posting.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 17, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> I have made single serving fatties a couple of times. They are great served in hot dog buns. Your idea seems perfect. Here's a long to some that I did a while ago.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158697/single-serving-fatties-3-ways


Yeah, that's what I was thinking!


----------

